
Ask HN: Why was this submission flagged? - chupa-chups
Just came across the link to this site (1st of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;submitted?id=carwyn):<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codementor.io&#x2F;blog&#x2F;worst-languages-2019-6mvbfg3w9x<p>and saw that, despite being new (1 minute old) it was flagged and there is no link to a discussion forum. It is not spam, the content seems interesting, the submitter seems to be OK, so why was it flagged?
======
chupa-chups
Links as links:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=carwyn](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=carwyn)

* [https://www.codementor.io/blog/worst-languages-2019-6mvbfg3w...](https://www.codementor.io/blog/worst-languages-2019-6mvbfg3w9x)

------
detaro
It's not [flagged], but [dead], and it seems the entire domain is banned from
HN.

~~~
chupa-chups
Well, ok, but why?

Judging from the linked URL, duckduckgo + the main linked sites content it
does not (at all) seem to be appropriate.

~~~
detaro
Look through the history of submissions from there: seems like it was banned
after a bunch of spam and really low-quality articles being hosted there.

~~~
chupa-chups
Sorry, but to me it looks more like someone doesn't like this site.

Disclaimer: i am in no way associated either with the poster of the original
link with codementor.

~~~
detaro
roughly before everything from it became [dead]:

> _[flagged] [dead] Need for Speed Payback Crack CODEX CPY Full Game_

> _[flagged] [dead] [[[WATCH]]] Atlanta Falcons vs. Seattle Seahawks NFL Live
> Online TV 19 Nov 2017_

> _[flagged] [dead] [ONLINE.STREAMING.TV]2017 American Music Awards Live FREE
> 2017_

------
DanBC
It's always better to email HN mods to ask them about this stuff.

~~~
chupa-chups
For my reasons to post see

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19655475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19655475)

